# TT Mk2 S-Line Bodykit pics and Movie.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

The only difference I can see is the front bumper bottom and the badge on the sterring wheel. the wheels could be specced on a 'standard car'

I hope this is not more than a couple of hundred quid.

Steve


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Looks the same as the standard car (you know what I mean) except for the steering wheel :!:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

so if i take a look at the versions we've seen so far (couldn't find the better shot of the last pic via search function though)


>


i'm not overly enthusiastic about the s-line bodykit. the photoshopped version is still my favourite and if the studio shot of the s-line front doesn't turn out to look much better i even prefer the standard look over the s-line as it doesn't look that soft and a bit more aggressive :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I prefer the S-Line bodykit becorse i don't like the 3 holes under the SFG.
Futher is the rear bumper also different but that is not that good to see on these pics.
Also there is some logo on the front fender.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Here an site view aspect of the S-Line body kit.
If you take a look you can see differences.
To start with the S-Line logo on front fender.
Furthermore is the rear bumper differently.
Also the voorbumper have improved IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

And here was me thinking they were all 'shopped! Jagies as standard then?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

This TT S-line is a 2.0T FSI Version.
The absence of the right exhaust and Quattro logo confirms that.

Hans.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Beautiful piccies 8)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> This TT S-line is a 2.0T FSI Version.
> The absence of the right exhaust and Quattro logo confirms that.


how do i have to interpret that? does the tts only have fwd and is meant to be positioned below the v6? this gets more mysterious each day, i thought it would be the model above the V6 

so to get past the 300 bhp barrier the only chance is the RS now?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> how do i have to interpret that? does the tts only have fwd and is meant to be positioned below the v6? this gets more mysterious each day, i thought it would be the model above the V6
> 
> so to get past the 300 bhp barrier the only chance is the RS now?


You mix two things.
This is a S-line version (Interior and/or exterior option Packs) it's *NOT* a (TT)S model.
The S-Line option packs will be availeble for all TT models.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> This is a S-line version (Interior and/or exterior option Packs) it's *NOT* a (TT)S model.


i thought the s-line kits would be presented on the TTS first, so i assumed it's a TTs.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> i thought the s-line kits would be presented on the TTS first, so i assumed it's a TTs.


That is the info i have, but these red TT S-line pics are also a big surprice to me, and they are the only TT pics with it.

Hans.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

The TT S-Line is not bound for these shores for some time. At least 18 months.

As with the previous model they will keep it up the sleeve and use it to generate interest at a future date.

Steve


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Audi TT Mk2 S-Line Movie.*

Hans.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Thats one strange exhaust note!.... :? :? 
Very sporty!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ross2280 said:


> Thats one strange exhaust note!.... :? :?
> Very sporty!


It's a 2.0T FSI what did you exspect. :lol:

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

yep, sounds great


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Iceman said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats one strange exhaust note!.... :? :?
> ...


I like...!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> It's a 2.0T FSI what did you exspect.


2/3rds into the movie it says V6 3.2 on the engine...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> 2/3rds into the movie it says V6 3.2 on the engine...


If you take a good look at it, that VR6 engine is *NOT* under a *RED* bonnet. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

you're right, these bastards!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*More S-Line pics.*

















































Hans.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

To be honest, i can't really see much difference? the front spoiler is different, there appears to be s-line badges on the wings and Iceman has said that the rear bumper is also different, but i personally can't see it yet. Seems a bit odd to me?!

Does anyone know anything certain about when it would be available?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Johnnywb said:


> and Iceman has said that the rear bumper is also different...


Yes the black part go's higher up the bumper and have a diffuser in it.
But on these pics it's not that good to see.

Hans.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] the 19" RS4s 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice wheels but i have seen them alredy on Golf GTI's.
I prever the other 19" wheel option for the TT.
Also the rear need spacers. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Telegraph 2.0T FSI TT S-line pics with second-option 19" wheels.
And there is a little more to see of the diffuser in the rear S-Line bumper.


























Hans.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

I'd go with the S-Line, if not for anything else other than it replaces the horrible over-used foglight design that is on the standard car.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

mark88 said:


> I'd go with the S-Line, if not for anything else other than it replaces the horrible over-used foglight design that is on the standard car.


The foglights are still there. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

Iceman said:


> mark88 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go with the S-Line, if not for anything else other than it replaces the horrible over-used foglight design that is on the standard car.
> ...


Right, but they look alot better than that uninspired single horizontal bar w/circle design that seems to be on 50% of cars released at the moment.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Does anyone have any firm details on when this kit will be available and how much it will cost?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The difference appears to be slight. But, the front end does look a tad more aggressive in S-Line form.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> The difference appears to be slight. But, the front end does look a tad more aggressive in S-Line form.


It's a little more than slightly different. :wink: 
Like you can see in my sig pic.

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Hans, stop fantasising. The differences are very few, and only make a slight difference to the look of the car. I prefer the standard car to the S-line. The side profile of th s-line looks odd, with that rear diffuser, or what ever it is. Seems rather pointless.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Hans, stop fantasising. The differences are very few...


Yes like the few differences between a A4 and S4. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

You're in fantasy world again, mate. The S4 and RS4 are like chalk and cheese - even a blind man would notice the difference. The S-Line differences on the TT are neligible, and pointless.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> You're in fantasy world again, mate. The S4 and RS4 are like chalk and cheese - even a blind man would notice the difference. The S-Line differences on the TT are neligible, and pointless.


Sorry tipo, like A4 and S4.
But i think the S-Line TT is much better looking.

Hans.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

The differences between the A4 S-line, S4 and RS4 are very very minimal. If you put RS4 wheels on all 3 cars I bet you'd have a hard time telling them apart if you saw them going past on the road.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

A S-line A4 looks much better than a standard A4, and a S4 better still. I prefer the smooth bumpers of a S-line A3 to the standard car. These are significant changes to the look of these cars.

The differences on the S-line TT seem to be restricted to the front and rear lower valances, which are minor and, in my opinion, have not gone far enough to enhance the look of the car.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------

